# why the snobbery?



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

most people we meet on our walks are loving our pup murphy, some immediately say? what is it? when we say a cockapoo, most now know the cross, and may think he is lovely or are quite rude! oh a cross breed then? i say yes thats right, with a smile on my face i then go on to say, and our other dog here (pointing to her ) is a cockerlier, a cross between a cocker and cavalier, we love our cross breeds! , to which most laugh , and although look at me as if i am slightly mad have nothing else to say!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Lee

Are the rude ones by any chance sporting their own kennel club recognised breed dog with them? 

I have found this on another general pet forum, that cockerpoos, labradoodles etc etc are looked down upon. It seems to be that the general consensus from these people is that all our little darlings are cross breeds or mongrels and yet we are paying mega bucks for them. They seem to fail to see the beauty in them, their good nature, their ease of trainability and their general all round fabulous-ness as a family pet! It ticks me off to be honest.

I agree that there is the possibility of overbreeding and puppy farming but isn't that so with any recognised breed as well?

Oh a rant I apologise but I think my baby is utterly gorgeous and I won't have him undermined but some snotty idiots!!! 

Hello BTW xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

we love them so do we really care... their loss at the end of the day, although the positive comments outway the negative x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess they are covering up their ignorance by trying to sound important,and they could be jealous that they cannot afford one of our dogs. Just smile and walk away it is their problem not yours!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

The majority of people we meet on our walks ask what breed Dexter is,and then go on to say how gorgeous he is! Several people have said,'oh my god,I've wanted a Cockapoo for ages!' and loads of people have heard of the breed!
Don't all new breeds of dogs start off with selective breeding? Otherwise all dogs would still look similar!! The breeds have been created by us,and continue to be created.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> most people we meet on our walks are loving our pup murphy, some immediately say? what is it? when we say a cockapoo, most now know the cross, and may think he is lovely or are quite rude! oh a cross breed then? i say yes thats right, with a smile on my face i then go on to say, and our other dog here (pointing to her ) is a cockerlier, a cross between a cocker and cavalier, we love our cross breeds! , to which most laugh , and although look at me as if i am slightly mad have nothing else to say!


Crazy Lady - I'd dearly love to see pictures of a Cockerlier X - I have a contact who mentioned this to me the other day and I'd never heard of the cross.

Please please please could you send me some pics ??? (or post some ?).

I have been working on several big profile websites about Cockapoos and other Crosses - and I'd love to include a Cockerlier picture.

Stephen X


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Everyone i meet loves bailey, most have never heard of a cockapoo but they still say he is adorable (i strongly agree) I have only ever came across 1 person who was oh so he's a cross breed then(i bet you ten to a penny they've gone sraight on google and looked up cp's) When i was younger the only cross breeds that i heard of was if a dog got caught whilst in season by another breed, now people have cross breeds for different reasons such as ffor allergies/choice of breed

I love my CROSS BREED and would not change him for all the money in the world


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

agree with all of the above- i happily admit both our dogs are x breeds, and it is up to the individual what they spend their money on! i dont smoke or drink, my vices are my dogs, who give me joy, and not a vice because they keep me smiling and very healthy with all the walking! to follow is a pic of our beautiful cockerlier, called peggyx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I rarely come across negativity, maybe people are just being polite 

Most people are quite pleased to see a cockapoo, saying 'oh, so thats that one looks like'.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

here is peggy a cockerlier will look for more pics x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

...and here are two more of our beautiful girl x


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Hi Crazy Lady. What a coincidence, I think we met you today at Hylands Park, in Huttons!! Not come across much in the way of snobbery since we had Cocoa, but in conversations when deciding on a dog, certainly came across it! Hope to see you, Murphy and Peggy before too long again!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Crazy lady your dogs are wonderful  I haven't come across too much snobbery when out and about with my dogs, or I just havent noticed any silly comments as I am far too proud of my dogs  .. generally in life people are nice, but you do get the old one who have to say things or have an opinion :S which I would just ignore ... be proud of your dogs .


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been forntunate not to ever been on the receiving end of snobby comments. Think it's best just to ignore people who make them.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Its the "oh it's a mongrel" comment that lights my temper. Whatever happened to love me for just being me. Cara is adorable, she has her own little village pub fan pub. Xx


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Otto said:


> Hi Crazy Lady. What a coincidence, I think we met you today at Hylands Park, in Huttons!! Not come across much in the way of snobbery since we had Cocoa, but in conversations when deciding on a dog, certainly came across it! Hope to see you, Murphy and Peggy before too long again!! xx


oh yes! of course remember cocoa, i nearly said to you do you look at any forums! small world ! yes hope tp see you soon, (watch out for the couple with the sussex spaniel at hylands, definite snobbery there !)


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Kirsty said:


> Its the "oh it's a mongrel" comment that lights my temper. Whatever happened to love me for just being me. Cara is adorable, she has her own little village pub fan pub. Xx


yes people do say that, that actually does nt bother me too much i just say "yes we had a pedigree, he lived to two, due to liver disease, " the person who upset me actually lives next door but one, he has a lakeland terrier, which used to get out ans savage our neighbours cat, he said what breed have you brought when i said cockapoo, he answered no comment to which i said, he is a lovely boy, he said i will reserve judgement on that, i then siad, at least he does nt go round trying to kill cats! conversation over!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I looked up the definition of a mongrel and its a dog of unknown parentage so we know our cockapoos are cross breeds not mongrels!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

We love Lottie so much and she has such a fantastic nature....I don't really care what people say!!!

I was brought up with Heinz 57's and they were all lovely.

So far people have only said how cute and friendly Lottie is.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tina - I think we need some pics of Lottie! x


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> oh yes! of course remember cocoa, i nearly said to you do you look at any forums! small world ! yes hope tp see you soon, (watch out for the couple with the sussex spaniel at hylands, definite snobbery there !)


That's another coincidence!! We met that same couple at Huttons last summer when we were looking into getting a dog with cockapoo being favourite. Their Sussex Spaniel was nice enough, but no Cockapoo!!!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Otto said:


> That's another coincidence!! We met that same couple at Huttons last summer when we were looking into getting a dog with cockapoo being favourite. Their Sussex Spaniel was nice enough, but no Cockapoo!!!


how strange! did you tell them you were thinking of getting a cockapoo? that was my mistake! still, each to their own! can i ask whereabouts in chelmsford you live?


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> how strange! did you tell them you were thinking of getting a cockapoo? that was my mistake! still, each to their own! can i ask whereabouts in chelmsford you live?


 yes, i think we told them Cockapoo was favourite. There was some comment about them being crazy, uncontrollable, etc - what nonsense!! We live in First Avenue, off Broomfield Road....


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Otto said:


> yes, i think we told them Cockapoo was favourite. There was some comment about them being crazy, uncontrollable, etc - what nonsense!! We live in First Avenue, off Broomfield Road....


yes that is what theytrold me! they really could nt see the appeal at all,and were amazed when i told them peggy is a cross between a cav and cocker, they were sure she was a springer and commented on what a lovely dog she was before i told them! they said x breeding like this will lead to allsorts of problems, hope they are wrong, but i could see that random x breeding , without health checks, good tempered parents etc could cause problems. we live in old moulsham, close to oaklands park. hope to see you soon again x


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I remember a rather heated debate on another doggy forum about cockerpoo's. The attitude of an awful lot of the people on there was appalling to be honest.

It varied from what a waste of money it was to pay ££££'s for a x breed (my money, why should you care?), why not take a rescue dog (why not ask all the owners of pedigree's the same?), they are not a breed (don't want them to be, look at what breed standards have done to a lot of them), and then there was on poster who said she could never look at them because she didn't like they way 'poo's walked and her dog knew something was wrong with them because it refused to play with them in the park!

Some crazy people about, best ignored!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

oh my god that takes the biscuit, i laughed out loud to the reason her dog wont play with them in the park! what was her dog?


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

a poodle!


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i get ALL kinds of snobbery - i have pink hair - i usually have troubled rescue dogs, often 4 or 5 of them too - oh - and 4 kids!!!! so peoples snobbery just makes me giggle. 

the other day i was carrying my baby cockapoo, and my old jack was out front. this woman approached with 3 german shapherds (which i love) and said, what is THAT (nodding at Twinkle) i replied, she's a cockapoo. she sneered and said 'they're bloody EVERYWHERE!!!' i didnt quite know what to say, so i laughed and said, er, yes, i guess they must be nice then! 

People are odd, and not just those that look odd like me  hehehe xxx i love ALL dogs, its the owners that i struggle with lol


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

mum2bobs said:


> a poodle!


well that explains a lot, i have noticed that people with either a cocker or poodle on other forums dont like this cross!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

LisaVonH said:


> i get ALL kinds of snobbery - i have pink hair - i usually have troubled rescue dogs, often 4 or 5 of them too - oh - and 4 kids!!!! so peoples snobbery just makes me giggle.
> 
> the other day i was carrying my baby cockapoo, and my old jack was out front. this woman approached with 3 german shapherds (which i love) and said, what is THAT (nodding at Twinkle) i replied, she's a cockapoo. she sneered and said 'they're bloody EVERYWHERE!!!' i didnt quite know what to say, so i laughed and said, er, yes, i guess they must be nice then!
> 
> People are odd, and not just those that look odd like me  hehehe xxx i love ALL dogs, its the owners that i struggle with lol


 yes the owners are the problem a lot of times in all sorts of situations, whatever happened to respecting others wishes and choices?


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Tina - I think we need some pics of Lottie! x


Yes I know.....I'm not very technically minded but my husband is!!!! I did try once and then threw my toys out of the pram because it didn't work!!!

Will have to confess to my hubby and daughter that I need a little help!!!

Watch out over the next few days......we are going to the beech today so should get some nice pics to put on!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> here is peggy a cockerlier will look for more pics x


Lee, Peggy is gorgeous! I used to have a Cavalier, and when I decided to have a 2nd dog I looked for a "Cockalier", but couldn't find one! I still have my Cocker I bought instead (she's 12). My family are your way (colchester/kelvedon/coggeshall) so I hope to meet you with Peggy and Murpy of course one day!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have had quite a few comments about paying so much money for a crossbreed but my answer is usually pointing out how gorgeous she is so dont really care haha  everyone else i meet usually just goes mad for her  x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Lee, Peggy is gorgeous! I used to have a Cavalier, and when I decided to have a 2nd dog I looked for a "Cockalier", but couldn't find one! I still have my Cocker I bought instead (she's 12). My family are your way (colchester/kelvedon/coggeshall) so I hope to meet you with Peggy and Murpy of course one day!


oh thankyou for that! i adore peggy, to me she is beautiful and perfect, cockerliers are quite hard to find, but like cockapoos worth it! i just love spaniel crosses. i regularly walk in hylands/ highwood area, so you never know may see you one day x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Emily+Harry said:


> I have had quite a few comments about paying so much money for a crossbreed but my answer is usually pointing out how gorgeous she is so dont really care haha  everyone else i meet usually just goes mad for her  x


i actually agree they are a lot of money- which is why when looking for one it makes sense to make sure you DONT go to a BYB breeder, who still charge lots but dont do the health checks, but to go to some one who cares about the parent dogs, and are only interested in producing sound healthy pups, for ages i kept resisting buying one myself, because they are so much, in the end i came to the conclusion that ,
a some pedigrees are so inbred, and breeders so crooked, it was even riskier than getting a cross breed
b, we could offer a lovely, forever home, lots of walks, insure dogs in case of heavy vet bills
c we dont smoke, drink, or have expensive holidays abroad
d you cant take your money with you, so spend it if you have it and enjoy what you spend it on!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think is discovered today why I don't get too many rude comments. As soon as I answer their question that Millie is a cockapoo I continue to say that I am allergic to dogs and yet I'm not allergic to cockapoos and therefore I've been lucky to enjoy the dog world. It seems to totally disarm them 

By the way, your neighbour who was quite rude about your lovely cockapoo, I would guess would be rude about many things. Ignore him. Liked your retort


----------

